# Cuộc Thi Ảnh "thế Giới Của Bé", Mại Zô Các Chị Ơi



## sau_bimbim (28 Tháng năm 2015)

Từ khi có con đến giờ e hay có thói quen lưu giữ lại các khoảnh khắc của con để sau này lại lấy ra ngắm thú vị lắm, lâu lâu có pic nào dễ thương lại gởi đi thi để giao lưu với các bé khác. Lần này thấy có cuộc thi này khá dễ mà giải thưởng lớn nè, share cho các mẹ cùng tham gia nhé 
https://bitly.com/1FPF30p


----------



## lanphuongtr (29 Tháng năm 2015)

chưa có ảnh đồ chơi, để về chụp đã , mà chụp với bất kì đồ chơi nào cũng được hả?


----------



## havan123 (31 Tháng năm 2015)

Ôi giải thưởng là chuyến du lịch cơ à. đang mê được đi du lịch để xả stress đây


----------



## rjopham (1 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hình chụp với đồ chơi thì nhiều lắm nhưng mà toàn chụp bằng điện thoại lúc con đang chơi cho nên không được đẹp lắm, để về chụp lại đã


----------



## havan123 (1 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nhóc tì hôm nay bắt đầu học hè rồi, tối nay về mới chụp hình được. Chụp ban đêm có lẽ ko đẹp lắm


----------



## thuyduong (2 Tháng sáu 2015)

Thể lệ ở đâu nhỉ, sao em tìm mà ko thấy, cho em cái thể lệ coi với.


----------



## sau_bimbim (2 Tháng sáu 2015)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Thể lệ ở đâu nhỉ, sao em tìm mà ko thấy, cho em cái thể lệ coi với.


Thể lệ dự thi đây nha bạn
http://hd.fpt.vn/Thegioicuabe/


----------



## tramanh (2 Tháng sáu 2015)

Giải thưởng là gì vậy? Có bao nhiêu giải thế? Nghe du lịch là hấp dẫn rồi nhoa


----------



## rjopham (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Em ko chèn link được, nhấn like giúp em bé Đào gia Khanh với nhen, iu cả nhà nhìu.


----------



## hoainguyen111 (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chỉ được hình bé chụp với đồ chơi à? Có giải BTC chọn không ráng đầu tư tí nè


----------



## sau_bimbim (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

hoainguyen111 đã viết:


> Chỉ được hình bé chụp với đồ chơi à? Có giải BTC chọn không ráng đầu tư tí nè



Giải like nhé , đọc kĩ cách chấm điểm nhé 


Ảnh dự thi sẽ được BTC giới thiệu tại website: hd.fpt.vn/Thegioicuabe. Thí sinh có thể kêu gọi người thân, bạn bè,… tham gia bình chọn cho bài thi trên websitehd.fpt.vn/Thegioicuabe hoặc fanpage www.facebook.com/truyenhinhfpt
Ảnh sẽ được BTC chấm theo những tiêu chí chính như: nội dung chú thích ảnh, bố cục, ánh sáng, sự sáng tạo, độ khó khi chụp (lưu được những khoảnh khắc ngộ nghĩnh, đẹp, dễ thương của bé).
Người bình chọn sử dụng tài khoản Facebook để tiến hành bình chọn bằng cách ấn vào nút “Thích/ Chia sẻ” tại mỗi bài dự thi để bình chọn

Số lượt “Thích/ Chia sẻ” sẽ được Ban Tổ Chức tổng hợp tại website theo phương thức: Thích (like) = 1điểm, Chia sẻ (share)= 2 điểm
Ban Tổ Chức sẽ căn cứ vào lượt Thích/ Chia sẻ lựa chọn top 10 bé được cộng đồng mạng bình chọn cao nhất để lựa chọn ra người thắng giải tuần và người thắng giải chung cuộc ( Hình ảnh được thống kê theo tuần đối với giải thưởng tuần, và quá trình dự thi đối với giải đặc biệt)


----------



## havan123 (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

tramanh đã viết:


> Giải thưởng là gì vậy? Có bao nhiêu giải thế? Nghe du lịch là hấp dẫn rồi nhoa



Giải thưởng khá hấp dẫn. 

*Giải đặc biệt*: Voucher du lịch hè thỏa thích trị giá 5 triệu đồng
*Các giải thưởng tuần*:  Giải trí đỉnh cao với Box HD Truyền hình FPT và 3 tháng cước miễn phí gói Premium HD.


----------



## phuongphi51 (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ưng cái giải đặc biệt hơn. Voucher du lịch 5 triệu đi gần gần cũng đi hết được cả nhà nè


----------



## hoanganhquan (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Thấy quá trời bé tham gia ấy nhỉ. Mà đua like nên thấy khó được quá. Giải BTC chấm thì may ra ảnh đẹp còn chút hy vọng. Thôi tí cứ gởi giao lưu cho vui hi


----------



## phungnguyen (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Giải nào cũng ưng cả. Mỗi tác giả có một ảnh dự thi về trẻ dưới 6 tuổi cùng một món đồ chơi yêu thích của bé, tức là chỉ bé với đồ chơi thôi hả, có các mẹ tham gia được ko nhỉ?


----------



## hoanganhquan (6 Tháng sáu 2015)

phungnguyen đã viết:


> Giải nào cũng ưng cả. Mỗi tác giả có một ảnh dự thi về trẻ dưới 6 tuổi cùng một món đồ chơi yêu thích của bé, tức là chỉ bé với đồ chơi thôi hả, có các mẹ tham gia được ko nhỉ?


Thì mẹ nó chụp mới cho đẹp, cho con cầm đồ chơi nào đấy. Còn 3 tuần nữa mới end lận, mà tham gia sớm sớm để kêu gọi vote nữa ấy


----------



## nguyenminhthu (7 Tháng sáu 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Giải like nhé , đọc kĩ cách chấm điểm nhé
> 
> 
> Ảnh dự thi sẽ được BTC giới thiệu tại website:  Thí sinh có thể kêu gọi người thân, bạn bè,… tham gia bình chọn cho bài thi trên website hoặc fanpage
> ...



À thì ra là chọn vào top 10 rồi BTC mới công bố người được giải tuần, đăc biệt à


----------



## phuongphi51 (7 Tháng sáu 2015)

Phấn đấu vào top 10 nha cả nhà, nhớ đầu tư hình ảnh chất lượng, chứ top 10 là BTC chọn đó


----------



## sau_bimbim (8 Tháng sáu 2015)

havan123 đã viết:


> Giải thưởng khá hấp dẫn.
> 
> *Giải đặc biệt*: Voucher du lịch hè thỏa thích trị giá 5 triệu đồng
> *Các giải thưởng tuần*:  Giải trí đỉnh cao với Box HD Truyền hình FPT và 3 tháng cước miễn phí gói Premium HD.


Nhà mình đang dùng của FPT nè, mom nào trúng được giải tuần thích hen. Free trong 3 tháng hihi


----------



## bimbim2602 (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

Đã qua tuần thứ 2 rồi thì phải, giờ mới đọc được thông tin. Cuộc thi này FPT tổ chức á


----------



## phuongphi51 (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

rjopham đã viết:


> Em ko chèn link được, nhấn like giúp em bé Đào gia Khanh với nhen, iu cả nhà nhìu.


Đã vote ủng hộ cho bé rồi nhé, chúc bé may mắn nha


----------



## bimbim2602 (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nhiều bé dễ thương quá cơ. Ko biết có cơ hội tranh giải ko. Được giải vui ha cả nhà. Hè này mà có voucher 5tr đi du lịch sướng nè


----------



## thuyduong (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

hoainguyen111 đã viết:


> Chỉ được hình bé chụp với đồ chơi à? Có giải BTC chọn không ráng đầu tư tí nè


Đua like zô top 10 , rồi BTC chọn giải đó,ráng lên nha


----------



## bimbim2602 (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

Gởi hình xong thì bao lâu được lên bài vậy các chị ?


----------



## phuongphi51 (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

bimbim2602 đã viết:


> Gởi hình xong thì bao lâu được lên bài vậy các chị ?


Bữa mình gởi khoảng độ sau 2h là có mail của BTC gởi link đến rồi, cũng tùy lúc có bài tham gia nhiều hay ít nữa


----------



## bimbim2602 (11 Tháng sáu 2015)

Có kết quả tuần 1 chưa nhỉ, sao e ko thấy ta>


----------



## sau_bimbim (11 Tháng sáu 2015)

bimbim2602 đã viết:


> Có kết quả tuần 1 chưa nhỉ, sao e ko thấy ta>


Giải tuần 1 là  Cặp sinh đôi bé *Nguyễn Lê Khánh *và bé* Nguyễn Lê Khanh  được giải đó bạn *


----------



## havan123 (12 Tháng sáu 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Giải tuần 1 là  Cặp sinh đôi bé *Nguyễn Lê Khánh *và bé* Nguyễn Lê Khanh  được giải đó bạn *


woa sinh đôi mới thích chứ, chúc mừng hai con nha


----------



## sau_bimbim (12 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ai muốn ngắm dung nhan của hai con ko , cute lắm 

http://afamily.vn/xem-an-choi/ket-qua-tuan-1-cuoc-thi-anh-the-gioi-cua-be-2015061006023209.chn


----------



## thuyduong (13 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nay chuẩn bị bắt đầu cho tuần 3 ròi đấy nhỉ, tuần 2 em bận quá nên chẳng gởi hình


----------



## nguyenminhthu (15 Tháng sáu 2015)

Đã bắt đầu tuần 3 rồi chuẩn bị gởi hình thi tiếp thoi, cuôc thi này thu hút nhiều bé tham gia quá


----------



## linhdan (16 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mây nhóc nhà chị em cũng tham gia cả rồi í, dễ thương quá chời,mà phải like nữa, mấy nay vận động nè


----------



## sau_bimbim (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

Con nhà mom nào, mau mau vào nhận nhé  , chúc mừng bé Đoàn Bảo Quân, giải 1 của tuần 2

http://hd.fpt.vn/thong-tin-d-ch-v/169-ket-qua-cuoc-thi-anh-the-gioi-cua-be-tuan-2.html


----------



## 10xinh (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

Dễ thương quá


----------



## sau_bimbim (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bé đang là đối thủ nặng kí trong công cuộc giành giải chung cuộc là bé Lê Như hiện 1156 điểm đó, cố lên nha cả nhà, voucher du lịch 5 triệu lận đó


----------



## nguyentronghuy (19 Tháng sáu 2015)

cuộc thi này nhiều bé dễ thương quá


----------



## phuongphi51 (19 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nhanh quá , mới đó mà hết 2 tuần rồi, chỉ còn 2 tuần nữa thôi là biết ai được voucher 5 triệu đi du lịch rồi nè, chị em đẩy mạnh kêu gọi ủng hộ cho bé nhà mình đi


----------



## ailinh (19 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bé nào đang dẫn đầu top hiện nay nhỉ >


----------



## bimbim2602 (20 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ủng hộ nhóc cháu em Đoàn khôi nguyên 1 like, 1 share với nhé các chị, đang công cuộc đua giải chung cuộc


----------



## tramanh (20 Tháng sáu 2015)

bimbim2602 đã viết:


> Ủng hộ nhóc cháu em Đoàn khôi nguyên 1 like, 1 share với nhé các chị, đang công cuộc đua giải chung cuộc


 Vote xong, woa đang có hơn 3K like luôn, phải vận động thêm share đí chi, share 2 điểm lận đó.


----------



## phungnguyen (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nhanh quá mới đó mà còn chỉ vài ngày nữa end cuộc thi, ráng cú chót thôi các chị, hihi


----------



## hoainguyen111 (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Thấy khó mà có cơ hội được giải quá


----------



## hoanganhquan (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mỗi tuần biết bao nhiêu bài tham gia mà có 1 giải duy nhất. Muốn ham hố mà khó lọt quá


----------



## sau_bimbim (23 Tháng sáu 2015)

Woa choáng cho kết quả tuần 3 nhé , bé *Sonic  – Nguyễn Đoàn Minh Quân *đang dẫn đầu với số điểm 6629. Quán quân tuần 3 đã lộ diện nè

http://hd.fpt.vn/thong-tin-d-ch-v/1...cuoc-thi-the-gioi-cua-be-truyen-hinh-fpt.html


----------



## savi1111 (23 Tháng sáu 2015)

Hình như mình chẳng có ảnh nào con chơi đồ chơi cả.


----------



## ailinh (24 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chẳng biết top các bé đang dẫn đầu được bao nhiêu điểm nhỉ


----------



## sau_bimbim (25 Tháng sáu 2015)

ailinh đã viết:


> Chẳng biết top các bé đang dẫn đầu được bao nhiêu điểm nhỉ


Đây là hình ảnh các bé có lượng like cao nà

https://www.facebook.com/truyenhinhfpt/photos/gm.489936447826715/871157442956607/?type=1

https://www.facebook.com/truyenhinhfpt/photos/gm.489684494518577/870813026324382/?type=1

https://www.facebook.com/truyenhinhfpt/photos/gm.485656781588015/865396693532682/?type=1

https://www.facebook.com/truyenhinhfpt/photos/gm.486170608203299/866313970107621/?type=1

https://www.facebook.com/truyenhinhfpt/photos/gm.489642347856125/870789306326754/?type=1


----------



## sau_bimbim (3 Tháng bảy 2015)

Kết quả tuần cuối đây, bé đáng yêu quá chừng, chúc mừng bé Phạm Như An Phương
https://www.facebook.com/notes/truyền-hình-fpt/kết-quả-tuần-cuối-cuộc-thi-thế-giới-của-bé-tuần-2206-28062015/877019712370380


----------

